# Neustart & ScanDisk nach AOL-Einwahlversuch!



## kasamoto (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe meiner Freundin meinen alten PC geschenkt, der bei mir bisher problemlos lief. Es ist ein Medion-Rechner mit Windows ME und Intel Celeron Prozessor, aber er hat nur 64 MB Arbeitsspeicher.   

Meine Freundin ist AOL-User, wie ich. Sie hat AOL 8.0 und ein 
SmartLink-56k-USB-Modem, welches auch gut funktioniert, 
wenn es einmal mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Das geht aber nur über einen Umweg...

Denn seitdem sie den PC hat, tritt ständig folgendes Problem auf:
Immer wenn sie ihr Passwort eingibt, um auf normalem Weg ins Internet zu kommen, bricht kurz nach der Modem-Initialisierung alles zusammen. Manchmal auch BlueScreen!Dann erfolgt ein Neustart mit ScanDisk und man sieht wieder nur den Desktop - aber ins Internet ist man nicht gekommen. So geht das ständig!

Einzige Möglichkeit doch noch online zu gehen, ist der umständliche Weg über die Einstellungen von AOL. Man muss dann wie bei der Erst-Installation der Software, durch AOL automatisch nach der besten Verbindung suchen lassen, bevor man das Passwort eingeben kann. Dann erst klappt es ohne Zusammenbruch und die Verbindung bleibt sogar stabil.

Woran liegt das nur? Weiß jemand Rat, damit wir diese blöde Störung endlich beheben können?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Freundliche Grüße
Ingo

(Bin froh, endlich einen XP-Rechner mit DSL und AOL 9.0 zu haben!)


----------

